# Hot Feet



## kingrollo (25 Jul 2020)

I don't mean "hot foot" where you're cleat causes your foot to get really tender....I mean during the summer months my feet get really hot - especially at night.

Walking seems to bring it on more than cycling. Been checked for diabetes - all clear.

GP reckons it could be caused by my long term us of anti depressants or might be just how I am made 

I sometimes put my feet on ice pack just before bed which certainly helps.....

Was considering one of them foot spas that the old dears have !!!! Or that thing Ian Botham advertises ....any suggestions ???


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2020)

Do you get restless legs - I do in hot weather. Drives me crazy, especially when trying to sleep - it's an uncontrollable urge to move along with hot feet. I do find putting my feet in a bowl of cold water helps, especially before bed if it's bad.


----------



## kingrollo (25 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Do you get restless legs - I do in hot weather. Drives me crazy, especially when trying to sleep - it's an uncontrollable urge to move along with hot feet. I do find putting my feet in a bowl of cold water helps, especially before bed if it's bad.


No I used to get restless legs - but not anymore - can only think the yoga / stretching helped with that.


----------



## sleuthey (25 Jul 2020)

Had similar issues myself. Best way I have overcome it is to have less calories than I should on hot days and not consume any calories between an early dinner and bed. Also a few hours before bed I get my sandals on.


----------

